# Here's One Business Model for Streaming Movies....



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Interesting take on streaming from Zediva...

http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/03/zediva/


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Canis Lupus said:


> Interesting take on streaming from Zediva...
> 
> http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/03/zediva/


I bet the studio lawyers will get richer trying to close this loophole. I'd guess we see an injunction pretty soon.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

It seems a bit clunky, but it is a clever way around the copyright laws. I have a feeling it won't last though.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I have a feeling it won't last though.


Apparently, neither does Engadget. 



> The Associated Press talked to a copyright lawyer who points out the case of a hotel that implemented a similar system but was sued into oblivion before calling Zediva "cute, but illegal" so if you decide to check it out, we'd recommend getting through that 10-pack of rentals with haste.


Link - http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/16/zediva-mashes-up-netflix-and-redbox-for-1-99-four-hour-window/


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

"Zediva, a streaming movie service you've likely never heard of, is a most clever and useful middle finger to Hollywood"......with a opening statement like that your just begging to be sued. Apparently Venky Srinivasan is unfamiliar with the Chinese saying "A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------

